# Word of the Day: A Karen



## RubyK

A disparaging way to describe a petty middle-aged woman, who is rude, especially to people who work in the service industry. (For example, saying, "What a Karen," about someone who returns their drink at a restaurant for not having enough ice.)

_I would have used this word many times when I did office work. Every office has A Karen. Some office settings have 2 or 3 Karens. That's a sign you should find another job._


----------



## SetWave

And yet I feel so bad for the truly kind women named Karen. I believe "Bitch" more appropriate. Don't know anyone named Bitch but know many who behave as such. (All apologies to female dogs.)


----------



## Jules

I do feel sorry for the women who are actually named Karen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

There have been many Karens in the news who have called police on Black people doing everyday, normal things in stores, staying at AirBnB's, eating in restaurants, bird watching in parks and even while in front of their own homes. Then there was the one who turned over a mask display in a store because she was an anti-masker or one who spit on a store clerk for asking her to wear a mask. I first became of the term only last year when a friend of mine posted a joke about a Karen that I shared here. Someone took offense at the term, forgot who and that's when I found out it's an actual term used apparently to describe certain White women. I'm thinking...but I know Black women who's names are Karen.  Considering what I've seen in the past year of what "Karen's" are capable of, I think "Karen" is a nice term compared to what they really are.... "B*tches"!


----------



## Aunt Marg

The Karen's I've come across sure were cracked.


----------



## debodun

A Karen is not a carin' person.


----------



## RubyK

Here is an explanation of how A Karen came about. The article is dated July, 2020. Apparently the name for a male type Karen is Ken.

A Karen


----------



## tbeltrans

I am fortunate that my name is used for positive references.  A "tony" neighborhood refers to an upscale neighborhood that I probably wouldn't afford to live in.  Then, there is the "Tony" award.

I am glad my name isn't Richard, since the nicknames are a mixed bag. 

Tony


----------



## SetWave

debodun said:


> A Karen is not a carin' person.


I have a very sweet and caring person named Carin so I would tend to agree with your assessment.


----------

